# Fluorite Black vs. CaribSea Tahitian Moon Gravel?



## Nyxie (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello, Planted Tankers! :help:
I want to heavily plant about 10 tanks in the future. 
(Once I set up my shelves.)I'll be having just about every type of hardy plant accessible. (Hygrophila, Java ferns, Java moss, Sag, Jungle Val, etc etc.) 

I've started to paint the backs of my tanks black, and I'd prefer a sand/fine gravel that can match the color. I've seen CaribSea's Sand is very black, and everyone raves over the density, and how it's heavy enough to treat "almost" as gravel. But i've also seen complete opposite, negative reviews. As with that I went off to look for another "Backup" substrate. Which lead me to Fluorite Black Sand.

I currently have Eco-Complete Substrate and my plants adore it, but the black in high light, isn't quite black at all. And it's starting to get little white specks?? I'm sure sure what that is, but for my 55g's I'd rather have a nice pleasing aesthetic. (I will probably scoop out the Eco and put it in my 10 gallons) I've been worried about having this gravel, over sand because I have corydoras and loaches. (Their little barbels haven't been injured, but i'd rather not risk their cute little faces :laugh2: ) Which just simply cannot keep the gravel very clean, due to them (And the Nerite) tossing the gravel about and trapping debris under it. 

I know that sand is more plausible in that since, but with plants will it suffice? Or perhaps I put a layer of Fluorite, for the plants, then Tahitian Moon for atheistic? They're about the same size so there shouldn't be too horrendous of compaction, if at all? Because I'd rather not suffocate all my plants, just so the loaches can hide behind anything but my filter. lol!

Any thoughts on the matter would help greatly, thanks! :fish:


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

If Eco-Complete isn't black enough for you, Flourite Black Sand won't be, either. It is less black than Eco-Complete. Under high light it looks kind of grayish.

If you like the look of Tahitian Moon, use it. I wouldn't worry about compaction. I've never had an issue with it. Though I do have trumpet snails stirring things up in most of my tanks.


----------



## Nyxie (Mar 28, 2016)

So, you have a planted tank with CaribSea, I presume? Does it not suffocate rooted plants? Can fish sift through it well, without uprooting (too a degree) ? I uses root tabs, so I don't want it to be a problem there!


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes, I have a planted tank with Tahitian Moon sand. I like it. I have a dwarf hairgrass carpet growing in it. It's fine enough for corys to play in, but heavy enough that it doesn't get sucked into the filter all the time. 

I have some root tabs in it, and they are undisturbed.


----------



## Nyxie (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you very much! Thats exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Black Diamond Blasting sand. A very similar look to Tahitian Moon at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd use the Black Tahitian Moon sand. Anything that has to do with Flourite is nothing but a mess and your tank will always have a bunch of dust and debris in it from it, this is why I switched it out recently in favor of another substrate. I was using the original.


----------



## APynckel (Jun 2, 2016)

Kubla said:


> Black Diamond Blasting sand. A very similar look to Tahitian Moon at a fraction of the price.


Came to post this.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Blackheart said:


> I'd use the Black Tahitian Moon sand. Anything that has to do with Flourite is nothing but a mess and your tank will always have a bunch of dust and debris in it from it, this is why I switched it out recently in favor of another substrate. I was using the original.


I have a ridiculous amount of black flourite in my tank. Some previously used and lots of brand new bags. Never caused any mess and I've never had any issue with dust or debris.

That being said, if I were to do it over I'd go with Black Diamond BS. I like the look and it is so much easier to plant in than flourite.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, your the first of many then. Lots of other people complain about how messy Flourite is.


----------

